# Montreal 2017?



## Shiva (Feb 2, 2011)

The Montreal Orchid Society (Les Orchidophiles de Montréal) is making a move to hold the World Orchid Congress in Montreal in 2017. A formal proposition will be presented to the World Orchid Congress Trust later this year.
Montreal is a pefect site for a World Orchid Congress. It has one of the top Botanical garden in the world, with some of the best garderners and an extensive orchid collection. It also has plenty of hotel rooms and a huge complex downtown capable of holding the event. 
I hope I'll see you there if the WOCT chose Montreal for the 2017 W.O.C.


----------



## John M (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a big undertaking. Good luck, Montreal!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 2, 2011)

Montreal already has a great expertise in world events. It held the World Exposition in 1967, one of the best on record; the 1976 Summer Olympics, the International Floralies expostion in 1980. It is also home to the Montreal Jazz Festival, the only Formula 1 Grand Prix in North America and the Festival Juste Pour Rire. The Cirque du Soleil was also founded in Montreal and Guy Laliberté is a member of the Orchidophiles de Montréal, though we never have the chance to see him. Now, how many orchid societies anywhere in the world has a member astronaut? :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 2, 2011)

That would be so cool! I'm in!!! :clap: :drool:


----------



## wojtek (Feb 2, 2011)

YES for Montreal  That would be a good trip, W.O.S. and Bleu-Blanc-Rouge


----------



## Ernie (Feb 2, 2011)

Would love WOC to be back in North America! Cool. Good luck!



Will have to search for clubs with astronauts here in FL...  

Are you sure there are no other F1 GPs in North America?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 2, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Are you sure there are no other F1 GPs in North America?



I believe so. Montreal was dropped from the F1 a couple years back and there was no F1 in North America for awhile. But it returned last year in Montreal.

And let me know if you find other orchid astronauts enthousiasts.


----------



## wojtek (Feb 2, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I believe so. Montreal was dropped from the F1 a couple years back and there was no F1 in North America for awhile. But it returned last year in Montreal.
> 
> And let me know if you find other orchid astronauts enthousiasts.



F1 in Montreal is very important to Polish fans. I still remember Kubica crush and his first and only win in F1


----------



## cattmad (Feb 2, 2011)

I think perth in western australia is also vying to host the 2017 WOC


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2011)

Very cool! I'll be there for sure!



Shiva said:


> Montreal already has a great expertise in world events. It held the World Exposition in 1967, one of the best on record; the 1976 Summer Olympics



Yes, Montreal would be a great choice, but what comes to mind is massive debt!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow...a place I can actually go to!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Very cool! I'll be there for sure!
> Yes, Montreal would be a great choice, but what comes to mind is massive debt!



Montreal already has the infrastructures dowtown in terms of congress space, hotel rooms, subway and so on. So there is nothing to build. I imagine the business community will get on board quickly and help finance the enterprise. We also have the vast expertise of the Montreal Botanical Garden. For those who haven't seen it, this is a very vast garden with many greenhouses surrounded by a vast arboretum, an Insectarium and a Biodome where you can see the different ecologies of our planet. The Montreal Orchid Society has been gathering monthly for more than 30 years and has actually more than 400 members. It holds the largest annual exposition in Eastern Canada called Orchidexpo which means it's already capable to take on a larger event like a WOC.
At any rate, you can see all the infrastructures for yourself with Google Earth.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 3, 2011)

Also china already presented for holding the 2017 WOC.In 2010 officially presented and seems already shure to win the race.The Sanya China international orchids show is already at his 5th edition and they do a huge effort every year to do it better.In my opinion untill now is not yet ready to hold the WOC for some burocratical reasons...but china have thhe power to change so fast...so no one can say...

Also Montreal will be fantastic!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 3, 2011)

Shiva said:


> The Montreal Orchid Society (Les Orchidophiles de Montréal) is making a move to hold the World Orchid Congress in Montreal in 2017. A formal proposition will be presented to the World Orchid Congress Trust later this year.
> Montreal is a pefect site for a World Orchid Congress. It has one of the top Botanical garden in the world, with some of the best garderners and an extensive orchid collection. It also has plenty of hotel rooms and a huge complex downtown capable of holding the event.
> I hope I'll see you there if the WOCT chose Montreal for the 2017 W.O.C.




Sorry it's not as good a location as Perth in Western Australia who I believe are also bidding. So I hope you don't take it badly if I don't cheer with you but if Montreal gets the conference I will see you there.......


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are the WOCT rules for according the event.

A World Orchid Conference (a WOC) is held every third year, each time in a different city,* on a different continent or a different hemisphere*, hosted and organised by local, regional or national orchid groups. This series of Conferences has now passed its half-century, having run without interruption since 1954.

This year, the WOC is in Singapore, three years from now in South Africa and I just don't see China in 2017 if the rules continue to apply. My guess is it will be held either somewhere in South America or Montreal.
We can expect stiff competition however.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 3, 2011)

Patience. If you don't win the 2017 bid, there are many to follow. Regardless, whenever it's in Montreal, I'll see you there too! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Patience. If you don't win the 2017 bid, there are many to follow. Regardless, whenever it's in Montreal, I'll see you there too! Best of luck!!!



True, but I'm not getting younger.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Here are the WOCT rules for according the event.
> 
> A World Orchid Conference (a WOC) is held every third year, each time in a different city,* on a different continent or a different hemisphere*, hosted and organised by local, regional or national orchid groups. This series of Conferences has now passed its half-century, having run without interruption since 1954.
> 
> ...



Isn't China in a different continent *and* a different hemisphere than South Africa? Why could China not get it? My vote is for Montreal, though, although I've never been to Australia either, and Perth would be cool (also a different continent than South Africa - am I missing something here?)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Montreal already has the infrastructures dowtown in terms of congress space, hotel rooms, subway and so on. So there is nothing to build. I imagine the business community will get on board quickly and help finance the enterprise. We also have the vast expertise of the Montreal Botanical Garden. For those who haven't seen it, this is a very vast garden with many greenhouses surrounded by a vast arboretum, an Insectarium and a Biodome where you can see the different ecologies of our planet. The Montreal Orchid Society has been gathering monthly for more than 30 years and has actually more than 400 members. It holds the largest annual exposition in Eastern Canada called Orchidexpo which means it's already capable to take on a larger event like a WOC.
> At any rate, you can see all the infrastructures for yourself with Google Earth.



I kind of meant my comments with a oke: at the end. I know Montreal would pull off a great show, but it's hard to live down the 'Big Owe', in terms of a major international event, don't you think? This is only in refernce to you listing the Olympics as a 'plus', nothing to do with the WOC, as I know the infrastructure is in place.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Isn't China in a different continent *and* a different hemisphere than South Africa? Why could China not get it? My vote is for Montreal, though, although I've never been to Australia either, and Perth would be cool (also a different continent than South Africa - am I missing something here?)



I don't know what is the definition of an hemisphere by the WOCT, but technically, there are four hemispheres on our world. There is the Northern and Southern hemispheres divided by the Equator and the East and West hemispheres divided by the Greenwich Meridian. Thus you could consider that Singapore is in the Northern hemisphere while South Africa is in the Southern. In other words, different cities, different continents and different hemispheres.
So, in my view, if Perth had the WOC in 2017, it would mean different continents and different cities but twice in a row in the Southern hemisphere and if Perth or China hosted the WOC. It would mean three WOC in a row in the eastern hemisphere.
But as I said, it all depends on what the WOCT definition of hemispheres is. But even if it only considers two hemispheres, West and East, the 2017 WOC would have to be held in the West, according to the rules. 
My conclusion is that Montreal should be favored because it would be both in the northern and western hemispheres, which means Perth would likely be next in 2020.
Does that make any sense or is it just wishful thinking on my part?  Whatever the case, whoever wins will have to present a serious candidacy to win, and that's for sure.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I kind of meant my comments with a oke: at the end. I know Montreal would pull off a great show, but it's hard to live down the 'Big Owe', in terms of a major international event, don't you think? This is only in refernce to you listing the Olympics as a 'plus', nothing to do with the WOC, as I know the infrastructure is in place.



Well, we have to be positive about it and work hard, or we'll have no chance at all.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I don't know what is the definition of an hemisphere by the WOCT, but technically, there are four hemispheres on our world. There is the Northern and Southern hemispheres divided by the Equator and the East and West hemispheres divided by the Greenwich Meridian. Thus you could consider that Singapore is in the Northern hemisphere while South Africa is in the Southern. In other words, different cities, different continents and different hemispheres.
> So, in my view, if Perth had the WOC in 2017, it would mean different continents and different cities but twice in a row in the Southern hemisphere and if Perth or China hosted the WOC. It would mean three WOC in a row in the eastern hemisphere.
> But as I said, it all depends on what the WOCT definition of hemispheres is. But even if it only considers two hemispheres, West and East, the 2017 WOC would have to be held in the West, according to the rules.
> My conclusion is that Montreal should be favored because it would be both in the northern and western hemispheres, which means Perth would likely be next in 2020.
> Does that make any sense or is it just wishful thinking on my part?  Whatever the case, whoever wins will have to present a serious candidacy to win, and that's for sure.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the western and eastern, so you may have a point, but if you quoted the rules correctly, it simply states 'or a different hemisphere' - so, it could be any of the four. My interpretation is that all three listed cities are candidates otherwise they wouldn't even have got this far, right? Are all three official candidates, or just wishful thinking?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 4, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the western and eastern, so you may have a point, but if you quoted the rules correctly, it simply states 'or a different hemisphere' - so, it could be any of the four. My interpretation is that all three listed cities are candidates otherwise they wouldn't even have got this far, right? Are all three official candidates, or just wishful thinking?



Don't worry Kevin, the choice is not mine to make. All I can do is some informed or if you prefer, misinformed guess. oke:


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't see Christine and I going to Singapore or Australia for orchids.
But Montreal is sounding very doable. :clap:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Don't worry Kevin, the choice is not mine to make. All I can do is some informed or if you prefer, misinformed guess. oke:



I'm not worried, just asking. I think it's way too soon to speculate on anything, since South Africa is not even 'official' yet, at least according to the WOC: http://www.woctrust.com/Home.html Looks like it's going to be in Johannesburg - only provisionally.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2011)

I would love to visit Perth but having been to Montreal twice on Orchid business, I know it would be a great location. IMO


----------



## Bolero (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a feeling Australia might be bidding for 2020 now........not sure if I was right about 2017.

Either way I hope we get it.......lol.

Oh and if we don't then I am more than happy to see you all in Montreal or China.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 10, 2012)

Found this thread doing a quick search. There may be newer information on Slipper Talk, but since I surfed in, I thought I would update this. The 2017 WOC will be in Guayaquil, Ecuador.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmm, I was hoping for Montreal reading threw this post. :fight: It would have been so easy to go see. One in Canada would be fun.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2012)

Ecuador is do-able and I've been invited there once before so...


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, Ecuador would be a lot of fun, but I don't know if I'll have the money for a trip that distance. Where I'm at now I could drive to Canada in a 8-10 hours (depending on where I go). Plus, it would be a little easier to get orchids home.


----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 11, 2012)

I *REEEEEAAAALLLLY* hope Montreal wins!!!!!!!!


----------

